# Meet new people in Nueva Andalucia



## Jill Jackson (Oct 30, 2013)

I am married and now live in Nueva Andalusia. I work part time in Gibraltar. 

I have a lot of free time and would like to meet new people. I have a Pug called Stanley, so dog walking is also something I could do with others.

I am light hearted and enjoy a good time, have a good sense of humour and making new female friends is my next challenge!

Are there any social events locally that anyone knows of where I could achieve this?

Thank you:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kathy Benavides (Feb 6, 2015)

*coffee morning*

Hi, I'm also married and live in Nueva Andalucia. I don't know about any social events, but I could meet you somewhere for a coffee and try to bring friends... Just a thought. Kathy


----------



## Jill Jackson (Oct 30, 2013)

*Hi Kathy*



Kathy Benavides said:


> Hi, I'm also married and live in Nueva Andalucia. I don't know about any social events, but I could meet you somewhere for a coffee and try to bring friends... Just a thought. Kathy


Hi Kathy, hope you are well.

Thank you for responding to my post. It would be great to meet for a coffee when you are free - name place and when. 

I am working Thursday and Friday next week, but free until then!

Look forward to meeting you!

Jill


----------



## Kathy Benavides (Feb 6, 2015)

*coffee*

Hi Jill, How about Wed. at 11:00? At Cafe Dezentral. It is near the Andalucia Plaza Hotel. The bldg. across the parking lot and to the east. Terra Sana is in the bldg. Cafe Dezentral faces the 340 highway just walk around the corner to the left and you will see it. Parking is easy. Let me know if this works. I don't know where you're coming from, so I just picked a place w/great coffee. Looking forward to meeting you. Kathy


----------



## Jill Jackson (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi Kathy , thank you for your reply.

Yea that would be great. I think I know where that is - is it near the casino? I live close to La Sala and still finding my way around!

Looking forward to meeting you.

Jill


----------



## Jill Jackson (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi again Kathy

I meant yes, not yea!

Jill


----------



## Kathy Benavides (Feb 6, 2015)

*coffee*

Yes, the casino is connected to the hotel. The bldg. where Dezentral is located is before you get to hotel. See you there!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

You would be better off meeting at Terra Sana. It is good. Is the other one new? Never seen it advertised, except on here!


----------



## Jill Jackson (Oct 30, 2013)

I have no experience of either, so will meet at Dezentral and then try Terra Sana at some point!


----------

